# Steel Pipe



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I am looking for some 4-6 inch steel pipe to redo some cow pens. Anyone know of someone that has some pipe they would like to sale let me know please. I want the bigger pipe to hang gates on.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have some 12 inch well casing that I am going to use for the same purpose and then take what's left to the recycler for scrap. Located in Iron County.


----------

